# [H] RT Tanks, Terraine Pieces [W] Donations, and Trade



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I have a situation here that I am hoping that everyone can help me with, My Wife and I are doing the Relay for Life walk to raise money for Cancer research. Of course all of our friends are donating to the cause under her name so this is what I can do to bring something to the cause.

So, everyone that clicks my link below and donates at least $10 to the American Cancer Society, will get a Imperial Fire base command terrain piece built by me primed gray ready to paint, and anyone donating $20 or more to this great cause I will do the additional work of making the piece Chapter specific.

Just donate using the link and PM me with your shipping information and donation amount, also if you donate the $20+ let me know the chapter you would like customized on your model.

Its only a little I know but its what I can do to help donate to the cause and show gamers care.

Here is a link to the pic of one of my completed fire base command pieces.
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/Terrain/?action=view&current=firebasecmd.jpg

the rest of my Stuff
Tanks
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/40k tanks/
Terrain
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/Terrain/

And a link to donate to relay for Life
https://secure3.convio.net/tacs/sit...3&FR_ID=30554&PROXY_ID=21613047&PROXY_TYPE=20

Also I trade for 
Heroclix
Eldar Biitz
IG Bitz
Orks Orks Orks


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't mean to be sassy or snarky, but what is the firebase command, exactly? I took a look at the image of the completed one and can't tell if it's supposed to be an immobile terrain feature or a gunless type of tank or transport. If there's some fluff behind this, please let me know. I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

It is a mobile military outpost that is dropped fully assembled onto a battlefield, the best way I can describe it in modern real world terms is like a FEMA trailer, you would place this onto the battlefield as a command post to direct your troops.

Game applications would be, I use them as a command squad drop pod, also placed at the beginning of a game as a standard terrain piece

There is more to the setup, I also have walkways and firing positions, the entire setup is kinda like the outpost the bugs overran in the movie Starship Troopers.



Mr. Feel Good said:


> I don't mean to be sassy or snarky, but what is the firebase command, exactly? I took a look at the image of the completed one and can't tell if it's supposed to be an immobile terrain feature or a gunless type of tank or transport. If there's some fluff behind this, please let me know. I'd love to hear about it.


----------

